

"Dad, you talk funny." - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/44281386812/from-the-mouths-of-babes

======
rtpg
>“Son, in my time I could multiply two three-digit numbers in my head.” “Dad,
you talk funny.”

"We" probably doesn't cover a huge segment of the population. I know in my
case, the "RAM" I have disposable for that sort of thing is around 3 numbers,
not more.

